# What's the deepest snowfall you had to tackle with your snowblower?



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

So what is the deepest snowfall you have had to tackle with your snowbeast? DRIFTS DON'T COUNT!!!


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

This is actually a pretty cool topic to see. 
Back when CT was hit by Blizzard Nemo, my neighborhood had received just under 4 feet of snow...it was a wild time, to say the least.


----------



## Skeet Shooter (Oct 2, 2014)

Yep... I had over 44" in some areas (no they were not drifts...) I was located in Ansonia... My Husquvarna 32" got it done, but threw a belt at the very end and didnt have any replacements... Had to shovel the end of the driveway by hand and couldnt get out anywhere...

Roads were impassable for about 2 days afterward. And on top of that I had one tennant who is a freaking idiot, thought he would be able to get out with his corolla...

Either way. I hope to God I never see that much snow unless I'm at the top of a mountain and skiing down it.


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

Skeet Shooter said:


> Yep... I had over 44" in some areas (no they were not drifts...) I was located in Ansonia... My Husquvarna 32" got it done, but threw a belt at the very end and didnt have any replacements... Had to shovel the end of the driveway by hand and couldnt get out anywhere...
> 
> Roads were impassable for about 2 days afterward. And on top of that I had one tennant who is a freaking idiot, thought he would be able to get out with his corolla...
> 
> Either way. I hope to God I never see that much snow unless I'm at the top of a mountain and skiing down it.


It's funny how that storm turned out, in regards to my town and the amount of snow. As I mentioned, I measured about 47inches of snow throughout my yard and neighbors (no drifts), but I had friends in other parts of town with only 30-34 inches of snow. Quite odd...

Edit: sorry superedge, I don't mean to derail the thread


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

This thread is useless without pictures.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

a few years after getting the toro 2450E all of my customers had 18 inches of snow on their property. at the time I didn't own a two stage snowblower


----------



## brickcity (Jan 23, 2014)

last winter was the worst in recent memory. one storm was 19", followed by a deep freeze and another 15" then another deep freeze and a couple more smaller storms 
I hope to use the blower once or twice this year on some 8" fluffy snow. no more blizzards.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Interesting pole Super. Job well done!!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I thought my 36" in 24 hours was bad enough back in April 1994 when I lived in Minnesota.

These guys in Colorado really need a big machine !!
The greatest 24-hour snowfall officially measured in the world was the 75.8” that fell at Silver Lake, Colorado (in the mountains just west of Boulder) on April 14-15, 1921. The storm total was an amazing 95.0” over a 32½ hour period.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Freezn said:


> This thread is useless without pictures.


----------



## brickcity (Jan 23, 2014)

looks like the road has been cleared . all you have to do now is turn the rear window defroster on and mellt a little snow


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

THE HALLOWEEN storm we got in 91. here in the twin cites. the snowblower I had could not take it. that is when it was time to pony up the cash for THE POWERSHIFT I got new in the fall of 1992.


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

SlowRider22 said:


> This is actually a pretty cool topic to see.
> Back when CT was hit by Blizzard Nemo, my neighborhood had received just under 4 feet of snow...it was a wild time, to say the least.


Yea...that was a big one 
This is what I looked at when I opened the garage door


----------



## dbcooper (Oct 2, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> THE HALLOWEEN storm we got in 91. here in the twin cites. the snowblower I had could not take it. that is when it was time to pony up the cash for THE POWERSHIFT I got new in the fall of 1992.



This was the first winter in our house, the roads were so bad for weeks after with the wash board effect!


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

33" (+) 2013, February 8th Blizzard around 2:30 AM


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Awesome fotos, guys !!!


----------



## Skeet Shooter (Oct 2, 2014)

My dog loves the snow, but even this was beyond her capabilities... and she is a fairly lanky tall Pitbull.



























This was probably the lowest part of the snow that I had to clear:


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

Probably in the 24-30 inch range. Deep snow can be a project but it's just a matter of doing it. A much bigger challenge is a moderate storm with a very wet ending, that can be hard to move especially where I have a big area that requires some re-throwing to get it out.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

dbcooper said:


> This was the first winter in our house, the roads were so bad for weeks after with the wash board effect!


 YEAHHHHHHH the roads did suck for a while after that one.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Skeet Shooter said:


> My dog loves the snow, but even this was beyond her capabilities... and she is a fairly lanky tall Pitbull.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 that is normal around these parts. we got that a couple of years ago.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Spectrum said:


> Probably in the 24-30 inch range. Deep snow can be a project but it's just a matter of doing it. A much bigger challenge is a moderate storm with a very wet ending, that can be hard to move especially where I have a big area that requires some re-throwing to get it out.


Spot on !! Worst has to be any wet snow that freezes solid before you get a chance to get home and get it cleared.


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Spot on !! Worst has to be any wet snow that freezes solid before you get a chance to get home and get it cleared.


That is when the big guns come out


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

vmaxed, 
That is one nice...................... set up you have there.
It must be nice to sit on your DUPA and throw the snow......  



vmaxed said:


> That is when the big guns come out


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Snowstorms*



POWERSHIFT93 said:


> THE HALLOWEEN storm we got in 91. here in the twin cites. the snowblower I had could not take it. that is when it was time to pony up the cash for THE POWERSHIFT I got new in the fall of 1992.


 I was here for Halloween 91 and Thanksgiving 85. I don't know what the official numbers were but I had a car with about 2' of snow over the top in 85 that I didn't in 91. Anyway to you look at it though, both years sucked.


----------

